# Fabtron Saddle Advice wanted - Pics



## Sweet Cheeks (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to look at this Fabtron #7110 saddle tomorrow from Craigslist ad and wanted input from folks that may have owned or do own one and tell me what you think.

Saddle link: http://www.horsesaddleshop.com/fabtron-trail-saddle.html

The saddle looked in great condition.  Gal said her mare has short back, so she's going to purchase the same brand in different style.  I'm meeting her at our local tack shop.

The price seems fair to me considering new the saddle runs $554.95 - Headstall $31.50 - Breast collar $44.10

Craigslist ad:

Beautiful Newer Fabtron #7110 with all the matching gear $340.00 
16 inch suede padded seat. 
Full Qtr Bars with a wide front swell of 13 inches. 
Will fit a gaited horse too. 
Very supple leather, not a sqeaky saddle. 
Comes with Bridal, Reins, Breastcollar, Front and Back cinches. 

I'm getting back into trail riding, so no LONG trail rides to start.  I'm looking for an inexpensive lightweight saddle that would be a good fit for my big rear and my big boy that was ridden in FQH bar western saddles.

Thank you for your help.

My TWH:


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 26, 2011)

Without actually trying out the saddle, hard to say.

Usually full quarter horse bars aren't the best option for TWHs but there are exceptions. Your horse has withers and is slightly long in the back so a synthetic saddle with semi-quarter horse or "gaited" bars might be better.

Again, you'll just have to keep trying. Maybe attend a saddle fitting clinic


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the input and I like your new avatar picture.

My guy is broad like my spotted saddle horse was.  When I bought her Crates saddle, I took her to the tack shop where they came out with the various frames to get the best fit.

I called the tack store that I'm meeting this gal at tomorrow to see if I could borrow a couple of their frames to see the best fit and they said I could if I bring them back the same day.

Aren't the semi-quarter horse bars narrow?


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, they do tend to be a little narrower than Quarter horse or Full Quarter horse bars.

Thank you.


----------



## Sweet Cheeks (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought the saddle with hopes it was going to be a good fit and I think it is.

Please see pics below and let me know what you think of the fit.  The swell is 13" and any narrower would have been too narrow.

I put on without the thick pad I had from my TWH mare so you could see the fit.  Need to get a new pad with the wither cut out.

Ignore the dirt/dust - barefoot trimmer was out today and he went back out in the pasture and had a good old roll.


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Mar 9, 2011)

How much clearance to you have between the horses withers and the underside of the pomel?  You need several fingers when you are sitting in the saddle.


----------



## Weedchick (Mar 9, 2011)

It doesn't look like you have enough clearance in the gullet for your horses withers.


----------



## KlassieKeepsake (Mar 9, 2011)

Weedchick said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like you have enough clearance in the gullet for your horses withers.


I agree with this. I had a high withered appendix QH and [after going though 5 saddles] i ended up using an older simco on him until he went lame.


----------

